# Best Snowboard bag for international trips



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Burton are good, my mate's has one for years. You can't go wrong with Dakine, the Low Roller should be the perfect size.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've loved my Burton Wheelie Gig, it's older (2014ish) and has served me very well. Can definitely fit a lot of gear, I've travelled between NZ and Canada with 3 boards, 2 bindings, boots plus all of my outerwear, socks and baselayers stuffed in it.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Burton are good, my mate's has one for years. You can't go wrong with Dakine, the Low Roller should be the perfect size.


Another vote for Dakine bags. I have a low roller and it fits everything I ride with including all my clothes. The high roller is HUGE! I'd say it is too big and with 50 pound weight restrictions on most airlines it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've had all 3, the Wheelie Locker, Wheelie Board Case and the narrower depth Wheelie Gig.

The Wheelie Locker is unreal with the dual compartments, telescopic handle and 2 x separate bootbags. The Wheelie Locker is practically the same dimension wise as the Wheelie Board Case however with the additional telescopic handle. Here is a plus which is actually a negative.., you can load up the Wheelie Locker/Board Case with a shit load of gear. I have been able to fill it with the whole families gear (skis, boards all broken down and layered) for past overseas trips easily up to the check in 32kg weight limit.










However...., and this is a big however, the main problem you have now is a lot of Airlines have installed OHS weight limits on luggage to avoid staff getting injured. In the distant past Airlines I've use to have a 32 kg bag limit but more recently it's dropped down to 23kg. I can easily clock close or just over 23kg with 3 layered up protected boards, bindings, boots and ancillaries in a Wheelie Gig 166 or 156 bag (see above picture).










Another issue is that all these board bags have no hard internal spine so the board is actually the backbone of the bag. So having the bag volume packed with the board/s inside to prevent slop is pretty important to give the bag rigidity. In my mind.., a Wheelie Gig with a telescopic handle would be the ultimate. Any extra feature to the bag however adds weight. I weigh my bags up before I booking in but we are always right on the line with weight so it's a bit fingers crossed stressful you'll get it flagged through without having to do emergency gear swap around at the counter to drops a few extra grams/lbs.

Here above and below are our bags loaded up for Japan, 3 boards in individual space sacks in one and 2 boards in space sacks plus skis in another along with all the bindings boots and hardware etc.










I grabbed a cheap 2nd hand Wheelie Board Case just to get the Boot bags before selling both Wheelie Locker/Board Case and keeping all the 4 boot bags. Also a handy tip..., get a coloured bag as they are easier to identify when they slowly come up the ramp one at a time out from oversize amongst all the other bags. I put fluro' straps on our to help identify them.


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> I've had all 3, the Wheelie Locker, Wheelie Board Case and the narrower depth Wheelie Gig.
> 
> The Wheelie Locker is unreal with the dual compartments, telescopic handle and 2 x separate bootbags. The Wheelie Locker is practically the same dimension wise as the Wheelie Board Case however with the additional telescopic handle. Here is a plus which is actually a negative.., you can load up the Wheelie Locker/Board Case with a shit load of gear. I have been able to fill it with the whole families gear (skis, boards all broken down and layered) for past overseas trips easily up to the check in 32kg weight limit.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the info Craig. This was very in-depth. Do you have any experience with the Low Roller by Dakine? Seems like it gets a lot of love on this forum.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

may8705 said:


> Wow, thanks for the info Craig. This was very in-depth. Do you have any experience with the Low Roller by Dakine? Seems like it gets a lot of love on this forum.


Not super sure with them yet. I just grabbed the other day a 175 Dakine Fall Line roller ski bag on Sale as my daughters skis are 171 and longer than a 166 gig bag, but it hasn't arrived just yet. I'll let you know in a few days time. We have a Dakine 175 full padded ski bag and it is really good/high quality. 

The skate wheel rollers on the Burton bags as well as the construction quality are all 1st rate. The Denier and construction of the bags is probably the key importance for durability as they are they'll be treated as just another piece of luggage at the airports even though they have all your prized gear inside. I've grabbed a few mint condition single use Wheelie Gigs on Gumtree for $AU100 ($US75) which you can't knock back. 

I've never had one issue with all my Burton bags so give them a big


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

Awesome, thanks again Craig.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Another vote for burton. Im not a burton fan and i dont have one so my biased opinion the other way around is they are great quality, the ones with boot storage are cool, and ive not seen a broken one.


----------



## disenjo (Mar 11, 2021)

Just got the wheelie gig bag and it looks good and will hold my two boards and bindings with ease. It has some padding but just to protect the edges a bit more I’ve added some extra padding on the boards. Found it on this video, really inexpensive and a smart solution.


----------



## Aged_Rider (Feb 23, 2021)

may8705 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just recently booked a trip to Europe and I’m looking for recommendations on a board bag. I’m looking at bags with wheels to get around the airport and the top bags seem to be Burton. The Wheelie Gig Bag, Wheelie Board Case and Wheelie Locker. I don’t have crazy amounts of gear. 1 board, 1 pair of boots, 1 set of bindings, helmet, goggles, snowboarding clothes, etc. I’m mostly looking for something that is durable enough to protect my board and gear from being damaged by baggage handlers and also will stay within the 50lb limit for checked bags.
> Thanks in advance,
> ...


I own one of these Sporttube 3, packing can be tricky but will hold 2 boards, boots, bindings and base layers. Gear arrives safe and could be used as a rooftop carrier if strapped down.









Series 3 Sportube Ski Case


High density polyethylene shell protects multiple pairs of skis with riser binding plates while traveling by plane, train, automobile or shipping via FedEx/UPS etc.. It is designed to be lightweight while being strong and durable



www.sportube.com


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Another vote for Dakine low rollers. Have two, never needed to replace them. They've been around the world.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Another vote for Dakine low rollers. Have two, never needed to replace them. They've been around the world.


This is probably the big test on how good a travel board bag is....., it's durability going through the airport system.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> This is probably the big test on how good a travel board bag is....., it's durability going through the airport system.


Agreed! Things like wheels break so easily, and when they do it's a real pain in the ass.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Another vote for Dakine low rollers. Have two, never needed to replace them. They've been around the world.


Will it take 3 boards comfortably?
Room for boots and bindings?

I've got the Rome Nomad, fits 3 boards but then things get tight, also not sure if I'd be comfortable for International.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

NT.Thunder said:


> Will it take 3 boards comfortably?
> Room for boots and bindings?
> 
> I've got the Rome Nomad, fits 3 boards but then things get tight, also not sure if I'd be comfortable for International.


Took gear for a family of 5 snowboarders to Qtown this winter using the 2 low rollers, including an extra board for me (hopeful powder board, sigh).


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

NT.Thunder said:


> Will it take 3 boards comfortably?
> Room for boots and bindings?
> 
> I've got the Rome Nomad, fits 3 boards but then things get tight, also not sure if I'd be comfortable for International.


I've got a 165 Tour, which I'm pretty sure is a wheel less Low Rider. I've had 3 boards, 2 pairs of bindings and a pair of boots in there no problem.

I tend to have my boots in my carry on bag though. Anything else I'm happy to buy/rent in resort incase of a fuck up.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Skitube 3.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

My Dakine Fall line bag came today so I'll do a side by side wheelie bag comparison review between this and the Wheelie Gig.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

DaveMcI said:


> Skitube 3.


Sportube series 3? Big black plastic thing? I've got one, it's awesome but the thing weighs like 15 lbs/6.5 kg - that's more than twice as much as a Low Roller. I've flown with mine once or twice but it's more likely to get used as a roof box.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> Sportube series 3? Big black plastic thing? I've got one, it's awesome but the thing weighs like 15 lbs/6.5 kg - that's more than twice as much as a Low Roller. I've flown with mine once or twice but it's more likely to get used as a roof box.


Yep..., every kg/lbs counts.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll sacrifice some weight for added protection. I've seen what those under paid luggage jockeys do what they do.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

another vote for dakine here. Ive had the "tour" bag which doesnt have wheels, for years and its held up great. Im sure the wheeled version is just as good


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

woodhouse said:


> another vote for dakine here. Ive had the "tour" bag which doesnt have wheels, for years and its held up great. Im sure the wheeled version is just as good


Damn no wheels!! That’s hard work.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Thule Roundtrip roller bag 165cm is worth considering. I haven't used it on an overseas trip yet. Well made, thickly padded both ends and lightly padded on the body fabric. Good straps externally and there are internal straps to keep your board in place. I can fit two boards in. one with, one without bindings. +boots, jacket & pants & a few other bits of gear. You could probably fit a helmet in, but I'm not a fan of that, in case it gets damaged. YMMV...









Review of Thule RoundTrip Roller 165cm: Lightweight snowboard bag


Looking for a robust, spacious and lightweight snowboard bag with wheels? Then check out this review of Thule RoundTrip Roller 165cm. Tested on many trips.




awe365.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Damn no wheels!! That’s hard work.


The Dakine Tour Bay has a 30cm x 15cm x Length. The Burton Gig/Wheelie Gig bag has a 34cm x 18cm x length.
So it's really a 1 to maybe 2 layered up snowboard bag.

Wheels are a pretty big asset though at the airport.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Dakine Low Roller feels better than Burton wheelie gig bag 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I've had my burton for almost 15 years (equivalent of the wheelie gig), it's been everywhere from Argentina to Norway and countless trip in France and it's still there for the foreseeable future. I just had to replace the zipper handles.

I pack everything in it: boards, boots, clothes, toiletries, tools... Except my backpack. We also pack 2/3 boards with binding unmounted sometimes. 

I don't know if there are better ones, but you can't go wrong with the basic Burton.

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Winning, picked up a 165 Dakine Low Roller, few years old but mint condition for $20 AUD at a yard sale this morning 👍


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

NT.Thunder said:


> Winning, picked up a 165 Dakine Low Roller, few years old but mint condition for $20 AUD at a yard sale this morning 👍


Jackpot


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

NT.Thunder said:


> Winning, picked up a 165 Dakine Low Roller, few years old but mint condition for $20 AUD at a yard sale this morning 👍


This is going straight to the pool room.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> This is going straight to the pool room.


Board room, more like it


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Going on my first, non-camper snowboard trip in February (can't drive to Alaska, or at least not a reasonable option). For those of you with low rollers, any chance of fitting 2 solids, a split, and 3 sets of bindings? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Dakine Low Roller!!! I have had 1. Taken it everywhere. the 157cm can easily fit a 161 board. Packed up it weights 49 lbs. If you have a Dakine Roller bag you can double stack them and use 1 hand!!! 

The only thing I wish was I wish the Dakine Boot Backs, clipped onto the low roller. Most airlines let a boot bag fly free with a checked ski or snowboard bag.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Going on my first, non-camper snowboard trip in February (can't drive to Alaska, or at least not a reasonable option). For those of you with low rollers, any chance of fitting 2 solids, a split, and 3 sets of bindings?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Anyone? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Hey man, It would be tight depending on any extra outwear and packaging/protection you add, I've just picked up a secondhand the 165 and added some images below for you to see.

Basically I've packed 4-boards in there (157 Surfari & Yup, 154 Dada and 147 Party Platter. There's still plenty of room in the middle section for soft outerwear between the outside pockets.

In the pockets I've got 2 sets of bindings and outerwear pants, could I get another set of bindings in, yeah I reckon. The issue will be pushing weight but I just measured this and it's a tad over 20kgs.

Note there's no boots or helmet packed.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Hey man, It would be tight depending on any extra outwear and packaging/protection you add, I've just picked up a secondhand the 165 and added some images below for you to see.
> 
> Basically I've packed 4-boards in there (157 Surfari & Yup, 154 Dada and 147 Party Platter. There's still plenty of room in the middle section for soft outerwear between the outside pockets.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking it out, appreciate it! Close enough I'll probably pick one up. Have an old Burton one I can make my son put his stuff in and carry if I have to! [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

I ended up getting the Low Roller by Dakine and it’s worked great. I can fit 3 boards, bindings, boots, helmet, jacket, pants, goggles and a bunch of other clothing in there no problem. It’s still well under 50lbs. Not a crazy expensive bag either. Was thinking about getting one of the higher end Burton bags but just didn’t want to spend that much.


----------



## YawgooBread (2 mo ago)

Just make sure it has wheels. No wheels on long trips is absolutely killer.


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

YawgooBread said:


> Just make sure it has wheels. No wheels on long trips is absolutely killer.


Completely agree… That would suck lol


----------

